
Rob Pike's Fantastic Intro to Upspin - chewxy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H74R1eNsAHY
======
pfranz
The description of the video is sparse. Here's some more info I found:

[https://github.com/upspin/upspin](https://github.com/upspin/upspin)

[https://upspin.io/](https://upspin.io/)

Upspin is an experimental project to build a framework for naming and sharing
files and other data securely, uniformly, and globally: a global name system
of sorts.

Addressing common issues:

* download a file just to upload to another device?

* download a file from one web service just to upload to another?

* make a file public just to share it with one person?

* accidentally make something visible to the wrong people?

------
fiatjaf
The audio quality isn't good. I think non-native English speakers (like me)
will have a harded time understanding this.

But I wish I could.

~~~
chewxy
The subtitles work surprisingly well - also I'll get some audio equipment for
next time

~~~
fiatjaf
My speakers are horrible also. I'll try again using headphones.

------
nickm12
Is anyone using Upspin for anything?

